# What are these?



## arri (Nov 7, 2010)

While out in our backyard cutting wood we found these eggs on a piece of soggy wood in our wood pile.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

look light nightcrawler eggs to me


----------



## arri (Nov 7, 2010)

worm eggs? bit big for those aren't they? laid on a piece of wood?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I would bet on common brown snail or perhaps slug


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

look like slug eggs to me


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what they are from but welcome to the site from another "Chilliwackian"


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

I am pretty positive they are slug eggs.. I found some in my yard as well and had to google...
darn good for nothings! they all got a stomach full of my plants...!!


----------



## arri (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome jk. Boy I hope they're not slugs, I hate slugs.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Add salt


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

some of our slugs eat other slugs, fungi, lichens and dead things, as well as plants. don't judge them all too harshly.
Limax maximus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> some of our slugs eat other slugs, fungi, lichens and dead things, as well as plants. don't judge them all too harshly.
> Limax maximus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I dunno. I went to that link and under feeding it also said this: "However it is also eats young crops faster than they can grow and so is listed as a major agricultural pest by State Departments of Agriculture from Florida[19]to Oregon"


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

feed them to your fish then everyone is happy ,or you could serve them as escargo..lol
probably slug eggs


----------

